# Wade gigging 6/20



## Sandmanfishing (Jun 12, 2015)

Wasn't sure about the full moon but I was bored but proofs in the pudding Only spent 1.5 hours on the water


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Time well spent...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Some good look'in flatties there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice quick trip haul !


----------



## clivingston388 (Jun 25, 2016)

What were you using? Im fairly new to the area and those flatties look great!


----------



## Sandmanfishing (Jun 12, 2015)

clivingston388 said:


> What were you using? Im fairly new to the area and those flatties look great!


 I Gigged these flounder they weren't caught on rod and reel


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice, very nice. 

Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------

